# You Book a Hunt, Then Lose It!!!



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Let's say you book a hunt on Jan 4 for the middle of Feb, say the 17-19. Outfitter tells you how much deposit to send in and a deposit is what guarantees a weekend hunt. Well, let's say you get busy with life and totally forget about the deposit. Outfitter sends you a message to touch base with you since he hasn't heard from you or received a deposit yet, say Jan 20. You reply back with a yes and a promise that the money will go out that week. But here is a twist. The hunt you booked is for you and some friends, but now you can't go. So you pass the buck, so to speak, to your friend that is going and you contact the outfitter and give the friends name that he will be the one that will contact him and the one that will send in the deposit. And let's say this was done on Jan 23. Now the friend, contacts the outfitter on Feb 6, wanting to know where to send in the deposit for his hunt for the Feb 17-19 hunt. The outfitter then tells him he had released that weekend and has now already booked it with another group. Who is in the wrong here??


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

You and your friend. No question about it.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> You and your friend. No question about it.


X2 The outfitter had not got a deposit so as he sees it not only will he possibly lose that weekend to a full paid hunt, he also does not have a deposit to even recoup some of the money he could have made. He did the right thing from a business standpoint, I would have done the same. If you want to hunt, pay up.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

x3


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

x4 gotta pay to play


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

The way I read your story it sounds to me like a full month went by with promises of a deposit being sent without it ever actually happening. If I were the outfitter, I would have moved on also.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

no one was really 'wronged' except for maybe the outfitter being jerked around....... outfitter did what he had to do....... no one has lost a deposit

alotta folk have asked me over the years why i don't charter........

your post describes one of my reasons


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

X5


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> You and your friend. No question about it.


I'm not the hunter, nor the friend.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> x4 gotta pay to play


yup, no brainer


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

sqiggy said:


> I'm not the hunter, nor the friend.


who do you think is in the wrong?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Simple....The outfitter is not in the wrong


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> who do you think is in the wrong?


Sure not me, but I took a tongue lashing for it on another forum. Just figure I would get some other opinions on the matter, makin sure I didn't "miss" something. I'm thinking his friend dropped the ball and he in turn, wanting to make it my fault. But I gave him a "time line" on all exchanges me and the first guy had. He probably had no idea, but he does now!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Well done.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is why outfitters want a deposit up front. Nothing like a little skin in the game to keep your attention focused.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

You waited longer than I would have before releasing the date...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> You waited longer than I would have before releasing the date...


Same here... Money talks, BS walks...

Waiting around for people will make you go broke in no time.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Surprised you even had to ask.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

sqiggy said:


> Sure not me, but I took a tongue lashing for it on another forum. Just figure I would get some other opinions on the matter, makin sure I didn't "miss" something. I'm thinking his friend dropped the ball and he in turn, wanting to make it my fault. But I gave him a "time line" on all exchanges me and the first guy had. He probably had no idea, but he does now!!!:biggrin:


it's your fault.

j/k....just had to be different.  kisssm


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

sqiggy said:


> Sure not me, but I took a tongue lashing for it on another forum.


do you need someone to let that person(s) know what a fool they are for thinking otherwise? just post a link we'll take it from there


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> do you need someone to let that person(s) know what a fool they are for thinking otherwise? just post a link we'll take it from there


such a tough guy. :rotfl:


----------



## bcgulfcoast (Oct 18, 2007)

Deposits are a commitment to the hunt, both by the outfitter providing the services and the client paying the deposit. 

In this case, no deposit was made, the outfitter had no commitment to take you hunting.

This exact situation is why I will ONLY take credit card deposits for hunts less than a month out. 

As the old saying goes, "the check is in the mail." Been burned a few times by that one, but not again.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> do you need someone to let that person(s) know what a fool they are for thinking otherwise?


I think when I got through, he got the whole picture. I believe he un-loaded on me before he ever talked to his buddy or his buddy left out just a few small details. He knows he don't have a leg to stand on (or a hunt to go to) so he never replied back!!!


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

I have to say YOU.


The way I see it , you booked the hunt , did not send the deposit, 
end of story.


MO


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

mozingo1952 said:


> I have to say YOU.
> 
> The way I see it , you booked the hunt , did not send the deposit,
> end of story.
> ...


In case you missed it the op you refer to as YOU is the guide and not the hunter. He was waiting on instead of sending the deposit.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

sqiggy said:


> I'm not the hunter, nor the friend.


That's good....wouldn't want to hang with them either.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dear sgiggy you are ok on this, your prices are fair ,and you pics posted look very promising If I had the money I would send you a deposit the day i book.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*deposit*

a deposit makes it more "official" than saying ..."yes i will".... with the little auodad hunts i take each year, 50% say yes, but don't cough up the cash and show up. a deposit shows me we are ready to play ball unless i know them or are highly referred. fyi- 6 hunters this past year said they wanted sheep hunts and havent seen a dime or committed date...


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

mozingo1952 said:


> I have to say YOU.
> 
> The way I see it , you booked the hunt , did not send the deposit,
> end of story.
> ...


Sorry, but you have been busted!!! You got to read thru every post!!!



Too Tall said:


> In case you missed it the op you refer to as YOU is the guide and not the hunter. He was waiting on instead of sending the deposit.


Thanks for helping clear that up!! Not hard to tell who read all the threads and who reads the first post then replies.

On another note, here I am again waiting on one more deposit. Been lettin this guy ride now for a little over 2 weeks. Today is the deadline to have his deposit in. His hunt date is 2 weeks from today. I have a group ready to take that weekend right now. I sent him a text Wed letting him know this. He replied back it would be here today. If it's not in today's mail, it goes to the other group. I hate to do it, cause he has told me several times that is his birthday weekend and 2nd, he's a 2cooler here. Don't know what his username is because he contacted me by phone. So if you see this, don't get mad at me when you find out next week that you lost your weekend. I have already given you my address to send the deposit TWICE!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry to say I agree that You and your friend were wrong here...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

sqiggy said:


> Sorry, but you have been busted!!! You got to read thru every post!!!
> 
> Thanks for helping clear that up!! Not hard to tell who read all the threads and who reads the first post then replies.
> 
> On another note, here I am again waiting on one more deposit. Been lettin this guy ride now for a little over 2 weeks. Today is the deadline to have his deposit in. His hunt date is 2 weeks from today. I have a group ready to take that weekend right now. I sent him a text Wed letting him know this. He replied back it would be here today. If it's not in today's mail, it goes to the other group. I hate to do it, cause he has told me several times that is his birthday weekend and 2nd, he's a 2cooler here. Don't know what his username is because he contacted me by phone. So if you see this, don't get mad at me when you find out next week that you lost your weekend. I have already given you my address to send the deposit TWICE!!!


Sounds to me now like you are bringing this on yourself. If you are going to be successful, you need to treat it like a business and quit farting around.

Why require a deposit if you really DONT require a deposit?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I run into this with B&C events all the time, and it's why I went to first paid first reserved. First money in hand gets the spot, no farting around waiting, going back and forth, asking where it is and getting excuses. Person willing to send it now wants it more. First check to hit my mailbox or first PayPal receipt to hit my inbox.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Sounds to me now like you are bringing this on yourself. If you are going to be successful, you need to treat it like a business and quit farting around.
> 
> Why require a deposit if you really DONT require a deposit?


I don't understand your statement.
First of all, I don't do this for a living. More like a hobby. I like to hunt. I like to take folks out and let them hunt, especially if it's their first time to actually shoot at a real live wild hog.
Second, I'm a regular hunter myself. I also try to be a reasonable guy too. I have booked hunts myself and know it takes a little time gettin your group together, collecting all the money to get one deposit check sent in. I wouldn't like it if I wanted to book a turkey hunt, got a date set, sent a deposit in after a week or so went by only to have it sent back sayin he already booked it. And when I do book a hunt, I make sure there is a understanding (me being the hunter here) that he allows some time for the deposit to get to him. With that said, that's all I'm trying to do here (as the outfitter) is give this guy or any other guy, time to get the group together, collect the monies, and send the deposit in. And if there is no one else asking for that weekend, I give a courtesy call to them, and give them a little more time.
So I guess I just need to quit tryin to be a nice guy. I just don't want to be told several times the deposit is coming, never get it, give the hunt to somebody else who is ready to go, then get flamed for it by the first guy. That's all.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*Pig Hunt*



justinsfa said:


> Sounds to me now like you are bringing this on yourself. If you are going to be successful, you need to treat it like a business and quit farting around.
> 
> Why require a deposit if you really DONT require a deposit?


I will say this about Sqiggy and how he has handled me. He has quickly answered all of my emails with tons of information. I am heading to his lease in a couple of hours and looking forward to this weekend. It has been an absolute pleasure dealing with him and I highly recommend others to give him a try. It sounds to me like some hunters were yanking on his chain and didn't come through as promised, *in a timely manner. *Too bad for them, as their loss is someone else's gain.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Paypal is your friend.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

sqiggy said:


> I don't understand your statement.
> First of all, I don't do this for a living. More like a hobby. I like to hunt. I like to take folks out and let them hunt, especially if it's their first time to actually shoot at a real live wild hog.
> Second, I'm a regular hunter myself. I also try to be a reasonable guy too. I have booked hunts myself and know it takes a little time gettin your group together, collecting all the money to get one deposit check sent in. I wouldn't like it if I wanted to book a turkey hunt, got a date set, sent a deposit in after a week or so went by only to have it sent back sayin he already booked it. And when I do book a hunt, I make sure there is a understanding (me being the hunter here) that he allows some time for the deposit to get to him. With that said, that's all I'm trying to do here (as the outfitter) is give this guy or any other guy, time to get the group together, collect the monies, and send the deposit in. And if there is no one else asking for that weekend, I give a courtesy call to them, and give them a little more time.
> So I guess I just need to quit tryin to be a nice guy. I just don't want to be told several times the deposit is coming, never get it, give the hunt to somebody else who is ready to go, then get flamed for it by the first guy. That's all.


I guess my point is... if you put up with them hee-hawing around about a deposit, do you really trust these complete strangers to come through?

I take group trips all the time... Money is upfront and planned ahead of time. I have tried, the "Oh, I will pay you next week" game plenty when I was "too nice," as you call it. Welllll, 3 months later, you still dont have the $$ and they back out on you anyway.

Plain and simple. You pay to play.... Pony up the cash or move along. If you do it as a hobby.... fine and dandy, but dont get upset when stuff like this happens, because you are basically allowing it to.

Its not mean that they lose their weekend. As Capn said, if they wanna go bad enough, they will get their payment there quick. As a customer, they lose nothing when they drag you through the "waiting" game.... an outfitter loses potential clients. Now, if you dont have anything booked, then you stand to lose nothing waiting on them.... but to turn down a deposit of a willing group because some stranger said they wanted to go????? Thats insane.

You are going to get burned time and time again if you wait on people.


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

Great forum, too many times the outfitter gets blamed automatically when a trip doesn't turn out all roses and cheerios. Short seasons, everyday and every weekend count!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> You and your friend. No question about it.


 yes sir.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> You are going to get burned time and time again if you wait on people.


I don't wait on them forever. I do like to give them some time. Guess what I'm really fishin for here, how much time, as being a outfitter and as being the hunter?? This is our 3 rd yr doing this. And you are right, I can tell who is serious and who is not. If they stay in contact with me, I'm more to give them more of a lead way. When they don't keep in touch, that's when after a couple of weeks, I try to move on to the next group. Just tryin to find out what most people who book hunts, how much lead way are they given on getting the deposit in, if any. And from those who sell hunts, what is their policy on a deposit, as far as receiving it??
I am also "old school"!!! Don't have the pay pal thingy!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

sqiggy said:


> I don't wait on them forever. I do like to give them some time. Guess what I'm really fishin for here, how much time, as being a outfitter and as being the hunter?? This is our 3 rd yr doing this. And you are right, I can tell who is serious and who is not. If they stay in contact with me, I'm more to give them more of a lead way. When they don't keep in touch, that's when after a couple of weeks, I try to move on to the next group. Just tryin to find out what most people who book hunts, how much lead way are they given on getting the deposit in, if any. And from those who sell hunts, what is their policy on a deposit, as far as receiving it??
> I am also "old school"!!! Don't have the pay pal thingy!!


I guess I dont understand why you would willingly turn down business in hopes that some stranger that called you 2 weeks before will call you back...

"Mr. Client, here are my open dates. They are first come first serve. A 50% deposit is required. Upon receipt of your deposit, that weekend will be reserved for you. Have a great day and I look forward to being part of yalls hunt!"

The end.

If you were a car salesman and a guy walked up to you with a check for 30 grand, would you say "Nah, this other guy came and looked at this car last week and liked it. He said he was going to come back and buy it... Sorry."???


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Money talks and ******** walks


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> I guess I dont understand why you would willingly turn down business in hopes that some stranger that called you 2 weeks before will call you back...
> 
> If you were a car salesman and a guy walked up to you with a check for 30 grand, would you say "Nah, this other guy came and looked at this car last week and liked it. He said he was going to come back and buy it... Sorry."???


Car salesman and hunt outfitter. That's comparing to apples to organges, IMO.
Guess I didn't make myself real clear. The story I posted about, I had no other people interested in that particular weekend at the time. So your sayin, if this is my ONLY customer for a weekend, I shouldn't give the lead way that I did?? Kick'em to the side and HOPE somebody else comes along and fills it?
What I did do, after enough time elapsed (25 days) , I did put that weekend back up for booking. Still took another 10 days to book it. 
Oh well, live and learn situation. Guess I could do like you say, book a hunt, have X number of days to have deposit in hand or keep moving along. 
Gotta go fellers. It's Ladies Hunt Out this weekend. Going to let the girls show the boys how it is done. Hoping they stack up some hogs like cord wood!!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hold on... Are you the outfitter or the client in said scenario??

I think it's the client is at fault for not sending deposit in timeframe allowed...


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> You and your friend. No question about it.


Yep


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

sqiggy said:


> Car salesman and hunt outfitter. That's comparing to apples to organges, IMO.
> Guess I didn't make myself real clear. The story I posted about, I had no other people interested in that particular weekend at the time. So your sayin, if this is my ONLY customer for a weekend, I shouldn't give the lead way that I did?? Kick'em to the side and HOPE somebody else comes along and fills it?
> What I did do, after enough time elapsed (25 days) , I did put that weekend back up for booking. Still took another 10 days to book it.
> Oh well, live and learn situation. Guess I could do like you say, book a hunt, have X number of days to have deposit in hand or keep moving along.
> Gotta go fellers. It's Ladies Hunt Out this weekend. Going to let the girls show the boys how it is done. Hoping they stack up some hogs like cord wood!!!


Not really apples to oranges.... either you want to make money, or you dont.

What I am saying is if you dont want to get burned, you need to not "hold" a weekend for anybody UNTIL they send the deposit.

By "holding" a weekend, all you do is set yourself up to get burned.

They kicked you to the side by not paying... why would you want to sit and cross your fingers and hope they end up following through on that weekend, all the while, turning other customers away???? That makes no sense... not in the business world anyway.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Question in title is null, hunt is not "booked" until the deposit has been received. Everyone knows that.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Sqiggy - I'll just put my two cents in and leave it as it is. Been tryin' to tell you and your brother for years - stop thinking everyone is like you, honest - up front - and keeps their word. I know, I know - you can't help it. But, you'll have more of this if you don't establish a policy. Let 'em book, give 5 working days to put up the deposit, OR - get one of your kids to set you up with a PayPal Account. you take people at their word and and it's gonna continue to give you problems. You're a good outfitter, and go above and beyone for your clients. Both you and your brother do. 
Good luck buddy!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

You were more than accomodating to these guys Sqiggy! Dealing with the public can be frustrating. They did not hold up there end of the bargain and you gave them some slack and they took advantage. Having hunted with you guys before, I felt you guys were above board and always honest. You offered us to use your four wheelers, which we brought ours, and were great in showing us around. Even though the conditions were not great when we hunted, everything was flooded, you offered for us to come back another weekend for free. You didn't really have to do that. That impressed me!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> You and your friend. No question about it.[/QUOT
> 
> X2


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Why not just get a credit card deposit when booking the trip? I just booked with Gettaway Adventures. Total transaction took about five minutes. I got trip booked he got deposit. Simple


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

I sell some hunts and can not begin to tell you how many times Ive been told the check is in the mail and it never show up. I used to be really lenient about this, even not requiring a deposit. Over the years of getting taken advantage of that has all changed. I will hold a set of dates waiting one week for your deposit. If it is not received I will touch base with you to see if there is a problem. If nothing valid, then dates are opened back up. Lots of liars and cheats out there in this world.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Greg E said:


> Why not just get a credit card deposit when booking the trip? I just booked with Gettaway Adventures. Total transaction took about five minutes. I got trip booked he got deposit. Simple


Mainly, we are not in this full time, not even trying to make any money except to help pay for all the corn we put out and any extra left over, goes back to up grade feeder timers, new stands, etc. 
If this was a business, yeah, then we would be doing that and probably more.



GSMAN said:


> You were more than accomodating to these guys Sqiggy! Dealing with the public can be frustrating. They did not hold up there end of the bargain and you gave them some slack and they took advantage. Having hunted with you guys before, I felt you guys were above board and always honest. You offered us to use your four wheelers, which we brought ours, and were great in showing us around. Even though the conditions were not great when we hunted, everything was flooded, you offered for us to come back another weekend for free. You didn't really have to do that. That impressed me!


Why Thank You. We try to please. Afterall, we are just regular hunters too. We book hunts for ourselves for other game and that's how we like to be treated. Been burnt by a guide before and it sure leaves a bad taste in your mouth, so we try to do our best, even when the hogs don't want to cooperate.



Mojo281 said:


> Hold on... Are you the outfitter or the client in said scenario??
> 
> I think it's the client is at fault for not sending deposit in timeframe allowed...


I'm the outfitter. The deal about this whole situation, I already gave up on this guy and when another guy wanted the weekend in question, I gave it to him. As I was waiting for this new guy's deposit to arrive, guy #1 now contacts me on where to send his deposit and I inform him he no longer has that weekend. Then he posted what a bad deal he got with me in the thread of my ad. And after asking my question, the survey shows that I did not give him a "raw deal". Everybody here has the same thinking as I do. To bad he wasn't man enough to apologize for it after I laid it all out on the line. His friend dropped the ball on this but he wants to blame it on me. Oh well, tuff titty said the kitty, but the milk sure was good!!!



RogerB said:


> Sqiggy - I'll just put my two cents in and leave it as it is. Been tryin' to tell you and your brother for years - stop thinking everyone is like you, honest - up front - and keeps their word. I know, I know - you can't help it. But, you'll have more of this if you don't establish a policy. Let 'em book, give 5 working days to put up the deposit, OR - get one of your kids to set you up with a PayPal Account. you take people at their word and and it's gonna continue to give you problems. You're a good outfitter, and go above and beyone for your clients. Both you and your brother do.
> Good luck buddy!


I know, I know. So does 5 working days seem to be the reasonable time frame to get a deposit in? I like it. When we go on a hunt, soon as we get the date set, our money goes out the very next day, if not that day.
Oh well, couple more months, it will be over with. I got to tell another guy this week he lost out on his weekend too. I'm sure I get to hear it all over again!!:headknock


----------

